# 1-Achs Steuerung



## BMLLER6758 (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier ein etwas umfangreicheres Projekt mit einer Servo Achse.

Der Servo soll auf Tastendruck mehrere Programme abfahren können.

Während der Fahrt soll er auch noch ein paar Nocken schalten und sämtliche Geschwindigkeiten und Rampen sollen von aussen über ein kleines Panel zu manipulieren sein.

Ich habe solche Sachen in der Vergangenheit immer recht günstig mit der 9300er Serie von Lenze gemacht. Ich finde die Programmierung bloss ziehmlich ätzend.

Gibt es da andere Geräte, die das gleiche können zu dem Preis ???


----------



## M_o_t (1 August 2007)

Hallo,

Preismäßig kann ich es dir nicht sagen. Funktiontechnisch würde ich Elau nehmen, Programmierung erfolgt auf Codesys-Basis.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## BMLLER6758 (1 August 2007)

Hallo Silke,

Gibt es von Elau den auch Servo Regler mit Inteligenz ? Oder muss ich so ein PacDrive Multicontroller für 8 Achsen nehmen und dann dort einen Servoregler anschliessen ??


----------



## Steve81 (2 August 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal da:

http://www.danahermotion.de/deutsch/verst.htm

oder da nach:
http://www.festo.com/INetDomino/coorp_sites/de/05d0014059caddebc125711f004c4b2f.htm

die werden bei uns sehr häufig eingesetzt.
Preislich weiß ich den Unterschied zu deinem LENZE allerdings nicht.

Soll der Servo alleine arbeiten oder wird er mit einer SPS verbunden?


----------



## BMLLER6758 (2 August 2007)

Der Servo soll alleine laufen.

Er muss so 16 Digitale Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge haben.

Es sollte so sein, wie beim 9300 Posi von Lenze. Nur nicht so kompliziert zu programmieren.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 August 2007)

Reliance hatte da mal ganz gute 1-Achs-Servos, die IQ2000 und IQ5000. Da sie mittlerweile von Rockwell gekauft wurden gibt's nur noch was ähnliches:
http://www.ab.com/motion/controllers/ultra5000.html

Allerdings ist C nicht jedermanns Sprache.


----------



## BMLLER6758 (2 August 2007)

Danke für den Tip.

An die kann man aber kein Panel anschliessen, ausserdem haben die kein Feldbus Master Anschluss. Rockwell ist das beste was es gibt bei Multi Achs Anwendungen. Aber leider haben Sie seit dem GML Ultra keine vernünftigen 1-Achs Lösungen. Ich werde wohl auf Lenze 9300 PLC zurückgreifen.

Vielen Dank

Bernd


----------



## zotos (3 August 2007)

Wie sieht es mit den TLC von http://www.berger-lahr.de aus?


----------



## Oberchefe (3 August 2007)

> An die kann man aber kein Panel anschliessen


 

ich zitiere von der Seite:


> Direct connection to a PanelView operator interface for a complete automation solution.


----------



## BMLLER6758 (3 August 2007)

Ja, das stimmt, ich habe heute bei Rockwell angerufen. Leider kennt sich aber keiner so richtig mit den Ultra 5000 aus. Und C Programmierung ???


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2007)

Schau dir mal den Indradrive-Servo von Bosch-Rexroth an, den gibt es mit einer internen SPS (MLD), die Codesys als Grundsystem nutzt. Über Ethernet läßt sich die MLD auch via OPC-Server anzapfen.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2007)

Laut Rockwell soll es auch ein Tool geben welches die IQ Programme nach Ultra konvertiert, kann aber sein daß das nix öffentliches ist sondern nur was für Rockwell intern.
Je nach Anwendung könnte auch ein Powerflex plus Drivelogix in Frage kommen.


----------



## BMLLER6758 (5 August 2007)

Hallo Oberchefe

Ja, da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Das Problem ist nur, das sich bei Rockwell mit den BRUS und IQ´s und Ultra 5000er nur ein Mensch in Deutschland richtig auskennt. Ich kenne diesen Menschen zwar, aber der ist momentan nicht greifbar. Und die Maschine muss in 3 Wochen geliefert werden. Das nächste Problem ist der Preis. Ich bekomme schon richtig gute Preise bei Rockwell und bin immer noch ca. doppelt so teuer wie bei Lenze.

Ich habe auch schon dran gedacht ein L43 mit einen Kinetix 2000 Achs Modul zu verwenden. Aber das wäre  wohl auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.

Ich setze zu 95 Prozent bei meinen Projekten Allen Bradley ein. Aber wir müssen uns damit abfinden, das es keine vernünftigen 1-Achs Lösungen von den Amis gibt.

Die Panels sind hierfür leider auch viel zu teuer. Das günstigste ist PV550 und kostet ca. 1500,- Liste. Das Lenze kostet 500,- !!! Wahrscheinlich ist das AB Panel viel besser, aber für diesen Zweck nicht nötig.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2007)

Also wenn es richtig günstig sein soll (zumindest von den Hardwarekosten), dann würde ich zu Epis https://cms.epis-microcomputer.de/emd-c128.html raten plus einem Servoregler mit Can-Open Anbindung (evtl. schon im Motor integriert). Programmiert wird mir Codesys. Allerdings mußt Du mit mehr Zeitaufwand rechnen als bei normalen Rockwellprodukten, Onlineprogrammierung ist da leider ein Fremdwort, alle Visuseiten müßen mühevoll von Hand programmiert werden.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2007)

Ergänzung:
als Servo kommt dann was in dieser Richtung in Frage:
http://www.metronix.de/index.php?id=37


----------



## BMLLER6758 (29 August 2007)

Ich habe Lenze genommen, und hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen das Lenze etwas für Masochisten ist.

Die Anlage läuft Aber ----DER MANN HATTE RECHT !!!!!!


----------

